# wo fängt man am besten dorsch lübecker bucht???



## Buschi1896 (25. Januar 2009)

hallo @ all,
ich wollte mit ein paar freunden ende märz anfang april nach neustadt in holstein.Und wollen uns dort ein boot mieten,da wir im letzten jahr sehr sehr wenig gefangen haben möchte ich mal fragen wo am besten hinfahren soll um dorsch zu fangen aber eine mefo wäre auch sehr schön.bin für jeden tip dankbar denn ich will nicht wieder mitten in der bucht umher fahren und das den ganzen tag...#d

danke gruß buschi:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: wo fängt man am besten dorsch lübecker bucht???*

Moin!

Wo mietet Ihr denn?


----------



## rahnschote (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: wo fängt man am besten dorsch lübecker bucht???*

Ist Natürlich schwer vorherzusagen ,wo ende März die Dorsche stehen ...!Aber die Untiefentonne vor Pelzerhaken sollte man erst einmal abfischen,wenn da nix ist,dann würde ich mit Wobblern (tiefläufer)richtung scharbeutz schleppen und zwar immer auf der 10m Tiefenlinie an der küste längst !Ihr habt ja Echolot an Board dann ist das ja machbar.
Dann habt ihr neben Dorschen auch ne gute Chance auf ne Meerforelle!Die richtigen Wobbler dafür bekommt ihr im Anglertreff Neustadt ,die kennen sich aus ,was gerade am besten geht...
Gruß Rahnschote...


----------



## macmarco (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: wo fängt man am besten dorsch lübecker bucht???*

Ansonsten schreibe Hornhechteutin mal ne PN...der kennt sich dort sehr gut aus!!

(Wundert mich, dass er noch gar nicht geschreiben hat, wenn er schon den ganzen Tag zu Hause ist )


----------



## Schwarzwusel (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: wo fängt man am besten dorsch lübecker bucht???*



macmarco schrieb:


> (Wundert mich, dass er noch gar nicht geschreiben hat, wenn er schon den ganzen Tag zu Hause ist )


 Ja ja die alte Socke wird immer fauler........ wird Zeit dat er wieder unter Menschen kommt....|supergri


----------



## hornhechteutin (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: wo fängt man am besten dorsch lübecker bucht???*

Moin Moin ,
bin doch schon da Marco . Hat solange gedauert weil ich ja mit Peter Deinen Wahlkampf orga muß :vik: .
So nun zu den psss Geheimstellen in meinem Wohnzimmer :q .
1. vorletzte Fahrwassertonne , da stehen oft Dorsch/Hering und Co
2.schleppen von Höhe Klinikum bis zur Seebrücke Pelzerhaken auf ca. 8-10m Wassertiefe
3. auf halber Strecke Untiefentonne Seebrücke bis Untiefentonne Seewärts . Ist nur ein unmerkliche Kuhle auf dem Echolot zu sehen . Ist aber meist Fisch da
4. Rund um die Untiefentonne im Umkreis von 50 m
5. Kante Sandbank . Da geht es von 2m innerhalb einer Bootslänge auf 8-10m runter .

Das sind Stellen die ich meist erst anfahre und dann mußte halt suchen suchen suchen . Kleiner Tipp von mir , ruhig auch längere Driften machen wenn Du eine Drift hast , oft lohnt es sich . Auch kann ich die Naturködermontage empfehlen als 2. Angelruten . Gibt meist schöne Platte aber auch Wittis/Leo´s extra :q:q


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Buschi1896 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: wo fängt man am besten dorsch lübecker bucht???*

hey,
danke schon mal für die zahlreichen tips,aber was für eine fahrwasser tonne??wir wolten eigentlich beim anglertreff mieten...also meint ihr wenn ich eine drift habe ruhig länger lassen ja???wir sind glaube ich letztes jahr zu schnell gefahren und kurz angehalten und 5 min geangelt und denn sofort weiter....wir haben 9,5 liter sprit verblasen......und zum suchen auch nicht vollgas fahren,oder???sorry habe leider davon gar keine ahnung....
Gruß buschi


----------



## hornhechteutin (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: wo fängt man am besten dorsch lübecker bucht???*

Moin Moin ,


Buschi1896 schrieb:


> hey,
> danke schon mal für die zahlreichen tips,aber was für eine fahrwasser tonne??wir wolten eigentlich beim anglertreff mieten...also meint ihr wenn ich eine drift habe ruhig länger lassen ja???wir sind glaube ich letztes jahr zu schnell gefahren und kurz angehalten und 5 min geangelt und denn sofort weiter....wir haben 9,5 liter sprit verblasen......und zum suchen auch nicht vollgas fahren,oder???sorry habe leider davon gar keine ahnung....
> Gruß buschi


Fahrwassertonnen sind die kleinen roten und grünen Tonnen die Du siehst wenn Du aus dem Hafen fährst . Die Tonnen die am weitesten weg sind vom Hafen meine ich mit dem Tipp |supergri .
Angeltreff ist gut da fahre ich auch immer mit |supergri .
5 Minuten Drift ist schon sehr sehr kurz 15 Minuten sind für mich das Minimum und Vollgas ist viel viel zu schnell . Die Motoren haben eine Skala die in 3 Schritten angezeit wird . Ich fahre selten schneller als Ende 1 Anfang 2 . Komme so sehr sehr selten über eine 1/2 Tankfüllung . Falls Du mit Wobbler schleppen willst sogar nur bischen wenig als Standgas fahren . Mit was für eine Angelruten willste angeln ?

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Buschi1896 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: wo fängt man am besten dorsch lübecker bucht???*

so jetzt weiß ich schon mal wo oder was die fahrwasser tonnen sind....danke hornhechteutin #6
ich würde eine zum ativen angeln mitnehmen länge 2.70 wg 40-80 und eine zum schleppen 3m wg 10-40 und noch eine reserve länge 2.70 wg 50-110g ist doch okay oder?welche montagen würdest du mir sehr empfehlen....würde jetzt gerne öfter zur see....ich danke für alle infos....

gruß buschi:q


----------



## Svenno 02 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: wo fängt man am besten dorsch lübecker bucht???*

Hmm!

Ich wollte mit meinen Kumpels 18 Jahre+17 Jahre am Wochenende raus, der preis ist doch pro Boot 45 Euro+Sprit oder?
Und was geht im Moment Dorsche im Tiefen oder flachem?

LG Svenno


----------



## Buschi1896 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: wo fängt man am besten dorsch lübecker bucht???*

@all hat jemand noch ein paar mehr infos oder hat es euch die sprache verschlagen....oder wollt ihr die hotspots nicht veraten???

mfg buschi


----------



## hornhechteutin (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: wo fängt man am besten dorsch lübecker bucht???*

Moin Moin ,


Buschi1896 schrieb:


> so jetzt weiß ich schon mal wo oder was die fahrwasser tonnen sind....danke hornhechteutin #6
> ich würde eine zum ativen angeln mitnehmen länge 2.70 wg 40-80 und eine zum schleppen 3m wg 10-40 und noch eine reserve länge 2.70 wg 50-110g ist doch okay oder?welche montagen würdest du mir sehr empfehlen....würde jetzt gerne öfter zur see....ich danke für alle infos....
> 
> gruß buschi:q


gern geschehen :q . Ich persönlich würde zum schleppen ( ich benutze Wobbler ) die 2,70 er mit 110 g benutzen weil Du doch ganz schön Druck auf die Angelrutenspitze bekommst . Da könne die 40g Angelruten Probleme kriegen . Die 110g Angelrute würde ich dann als "tote Mann" angel verwenden um mit Naturköder und 100g Blei Gewichten auf Grund bei den Drifen mein Glück auf Platte und Leo zu versuchen . Für die Naturköder Montage benutze ich fertige Montagen aus dem Laden . Meist mit Perlmutperlen oder mit großen gelb/roten Perlen . Beim Pilken variere ich meist zwischen Pilker + Heringsvorfach ( 4er Hakengr. wegen weniger ausschlitzen und falls mal Witti oder Leo drauf beißt was nicht selten ist ) und Pilker + 2 Jigs davon einer rot der andere schwarz 

@Svenno 02


> Ich wollte mit meinen Kumpels 18 Jahre+17 Jahre am Wochenende raus, der preis ist doch pro Boot 45 Euro+Sprit oder?


jupp stimmt . 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Andy1608 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: wo fängt man am besten dorsch lübecker bucht???*



Buschi1896 schrieb:


> @all hat jemand noch ein paar mehr infos oder hat es euch die sprache verschlagen....oder wollt ihr die hotspots nicht veraten???
> 
> mfg buschi




Moin moin.

Es ist ganz einfach warum dir keiner ne Antwort geben kann.
Die Fische stehen immer unterschiedlich,mal bei 3-5m dann wieder bei 6-9m oder auch 10-12m oder auch ganz tief#h
Raus finden musst du es leider alleine
Fahre regelmäßig von NST raus zum angeln und muss mir auch jedes mal den Fisch suchen#h


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Buschi1896 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: wo fängt man am besten dorsch lübecker bucht???*

Moin,Moin

Kann mir jemand sagen wie es zurzeit vor neustadt aussieht???denn bald ist ende März gehts los,mir juckt es schon voll in den fingern......

Gruß Buschi:vik:


----------



## HD4ever (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: wo fängt man am besten dorsch lübecker bucht???*



Buschi1896 schrieb:


> @all hat jemand noch ein paar mehr infos oder hat es euch die sprache verschlagen....oder wollt ihr die hotspots nicht veraten???
> 
> mfg buschi



ich hatte in der Lübecker Bucht bisher noch keinen richtig guten Erfolg was das Dorschangeln so angeht ....
Meiner Meinung nach gibt es da sicher bessere Reviere - trailer dann mit meinem Boot lieber nen büschn weiter :m


----------



## robert07 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: wo fängt man am besten dorsch lübecker bucht???*



> Meiner Meinung nach gibt es da sicher bessere Reviere - trailer dann mit meinem Boot lieber nen büschn weiter :m


 
klar, es gibt bessere reviere. kannst ja nach norwegen oder island oder ... aber das heißt nicht, daß die lübecker bucht ein schlechtes dorschrevier ist. muß aber zugeben, daß hier die herbstzeit definitiv besser ist. ansonsten muß man wirklich suchen, wie andere hier schon geschrieben haben. es gibt zwar paar stellen, wo die dorsche öfter zu finden sind. ihre standorte wechseln aber sehr oft auch während eines tages abhängig von wind, strömung und lichteinfall. um sie zu finden gehört ein wenig erfahrung und ne portion glück. es wurde auch schon gesagt, daß sie in unterschiedlichen tiefen stehen können. das kann ich auch nur bestätigen. ich fahr auch mit jenzis booten aus neustadt raus und in der umgebung habe ich dorsche auf tiefen von 3 bis 15m gefangen. das ist natürlich ein großer bereich, wenn man sich die tiefenkarten der neustädter bucht anschaut. ich versuche immer die windzugewandte seite zu befischen. mit geschleppten wobblern lassen sich die fische gut ausfindig machen. dabei fährt man die einzelnen tiefenlinien ab, z.b. 4m, 8m, 12m. bei einem biss halte ich an und pilke oder jigge an dieser stelle. tut sich nach paar würfen nichts, schleppe ich weiter. bei wenig oder gar keiner drift bevorzuge ich aber das schleppen pur.

@buschi: momentan geht nicht viel hier. es wird nur sporadisch gefangen. ab und zu kommt ne mefo beim schleppen raus. aber ende märz (wenn der sch... winter sich endlich verzogen hat), wirds bestimmt besser aussehen. hering, mefo, dorsch und wittling werden dann schon da sein.

gruß


----------



## XDorschhunterX (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: wo fängt man am besten dorsch lübecker bucht???*



Buschi1896 schrieb:


> @all hat jemand noch ein paar mehr infos oder hat es euch die sprache verschlagen....oder wollt ihr die hotspots nicht veraten???
> 
> mfg buschi


 
Das Problem ist wohl das in der westlichen Ostsee momentan kaum Dorsch oder gar kein Dorsch gefangen wird. Umsonst fahren die Kutter in Laboe und Co momentan nicht vorrangig auf Plattfisch, als auf Dorsch, was in der Dorschleichzeit ja auch gut so ist. Warum das so ist sollte man mal die dortigenoder zukommenden Berufsfischer fragen, die dank Schleppnetzen mit 44 mm Maschenweite und bis zu 18 kn Schleppgeschwindigkeit dem Dorsch ordentlich zu gesetzt haben. Resultat ihrer Arbeit, das was sie fangen ist zum Großteil untermaßig und ladet zu 80 % tot als teuerstes Möwenfutter im Wasser. aber nun soll ja der Dorschfang der Angleer mit auf ihre Quote gerechnet werden. eine Tip zum Dorschangeln im Osten um Rügen wird noch bißl gefagen oder altes Auto borgen und nach Polen zum Pilken fahren.


----------



## robert07 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: wo fängt man am besten dorsch lübecker bucht???*



XDorschhunterX schrieb:


> Das Problem ist wohl das in der westlichen Ostsee momentan kaum Dorsch oder gar kein Dorsch gefangen wird. Umsonst fahren die Kutter in Laboe und Co momentan nicht vorrangig auf Plattfisch, als auf Dorsch, was in der Dorschleichzeit ja auch gut so ist.....eine Tip zum Dorschangeln im Osten um Rügen wird noch bißl gefagen oder altes Auto borgen und nach Polen zum Pilken fahren.


 
echt klasse tipp. und dort ist das angeln auf laichdorsch dann nicht mehr verwerflich? 
und dann noch dieses blöde klischee, ich bitte dich.


----------



## Kleiner Fisch (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: wo fängt man am besten dorsch lübecker bucht???*

|wavey:|wavey:Hallo alle zusammen,

ich weis nicht was bei uns in der ostsee los ist, oder ob es nur an mir liegt.Ich bin seit dem Sommer andauernd mit meinem Boot(Quicksilver 460 cruiser) losgewesen um auf Dorsch zu angeln leider bis heute nur löcher im Wind gefahren.Obwohl ich angefangen habe in Fynshavn(DK) über Fehmarn bis nach Tavemünde.Nur Dorsch habe ich nicht gefangen.Irgendwie verliert sich so langsam mein Mut ,denn neues Boot komplett ausgestattet und sämtliches zubehör und noch kein Fisch.Wo soll man denn noch hin zum angeln und wer ist wirklich mal ehrlich und gibt einem auch mal eine Auskunft die man auch wirklich gebrauchen kann.Wenn ich die ganzen Aussagen die ich gehört habe(Da ist Fisch fahr mal hin) als Buch schreiben würde könnte das eigentlich nur ein Buchhit werden.Ich wollte gerne in kürze mal wieder los aber wohin???????? Denn irgendwann muß mir das doch mal glücken einen Dorsch zu fangen.

Schöne Grüße Jürgen


----------



## baltic25 (2. März 2009)

*AW: wo fängt man am besten dorsch lübecker bucht???*



Kleiner Fisch schrieb:


> |wavey:|wavey:Hallo alle zusammen,
> 
> ich weis nicht was bei uns in der ostsee los ist, oder ob es nur an mir liegt.Ich bin seit dem Sommer andauernd mit meinem Boot(Quicksilver 460 cruiser) losgewesen um auf Dorsch zu angeln leider bis heute nur löcher im Wind gefahren.Obwohl ich angefangen habe in Fynshavn(DK) über Fehmarn bis nach Tavemünde.Nur Dorsch habe ich nicht gefangen.Irgendwie verliert sich so langsam mein Mut ,denn neues Boot komplett ausgestattet und sämtliches zubehör und noch kein Fisch.Wo soll man denn noch hin zum angeln und wer ist wirklich mal ehrlich und gibt einem auch mal eine Auskunft die man auch wirklich gebrauchen kann.Wenn ich die ganzen Aussagen die ich gehört habe(Da ist Fisch fahr mal hin) als Buch schreiben würde könnte das eigentlich nur ein Buchhit werden.Ich wollte gerne in kürze mal wieder los aber wohin???????? Denn irgendwann muß mir das doch mal glücken einen Dorsch zu fangen.
> 
> Schöne Grüße Jürgen


 

Fahr nach Rügen....Glowe....das müsste klappen...

Gruß
Baltic25


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. März 2009)

*AW: wo fängt man am besten dorsch lübecker bucht???*

Hi,
mal ein paar Anmerkungen zu den obigen Texten:
XDorschunterX
Wenn du mir einen Kutter in der Ostsee zeigst, der ein Schleppnetz mit 18 Knoten bewegen kann, dann bekommst du von mir eine Kiste Bier. Überlegst du eigentlich, was du schreibst??
Der Kutter würde alle hunder Meter sinken - wenn das ginge.

robert 07
Der Dorsch um Rügen gehört zu 90% zum sog "östlichen Dorschbestand". Dieser Laicht in der Arkonasee erst ab etwa Juli. Schwer also, dort z. Zt. Laichdorsch zu fangen.

kleiner Fisch
Du hast mit deiner Ostseeumrundung genau dort aufgehört, wo es dann bald immer besser wird. Baltic 25 hat schon recht.


----------



## h1719 (2. März 2009)

*AW: wo fängt man am besten dorsch lübecker bucht???*



XDorschhunterX schrieb:


> Das Problem ist wohl das in der westlichen Ostsee momentan kaum Dorsch oder gar kein Dorsch gefangen wird. Umsonst fahren die Kutter in Laboe und Co momentan nicht vorrangig auf Plattfisch, als auf Dorsch, was in der Dorschleichzeit ja auch gut so ist. Warum das so ist sollte man mal die dortigenoder zukommenden Berufsfischer fragen, die dank Schleppnetzen mit 44 mm Maschenweite und bis zu 18 kn Schleppgeschwindigkeit dem Dorsch ordentlich zu gesetzt haben. Resultat ihrer Arbeit, das was sie fangen ist zum Großteil untermaßig und ladet zu 80 % tot als teuerstes Möwenfutter im Wasser. aber nun soll ja der Dorschfang der Angleer mit auf ihre Quote gerechnet werden. eine Tip zum Dorschangeln im Osten um Rügen wird noch bißl gefagen oder altes Auto borgen und nach Polen zum Pilken fahren.


Das ist der grösste Quatsch, den ich je gelesen habe. Ein Schleppnetzkutter schleppt maxima mit einer Geschwindigkeit von 4,5 kn,im Durchschnitt sind es 3,5 kn. Die Maschengrösse bei der gezielten Dorschfischerei beträgt 130 mm. 44 mm ist absoluter Quatsch. Erst richtig informieren, dann schreiben.


----------



## Lars78 (11. März 2009)

*AW: wo fängt man am besten dorsch lübecker bucht???*

Hallo Buschi, #h
jetzt habe ich mich auch angemeldet, hier sind ja schon ein paar gute Tips zusammengekommen. Habt Ihr evtl. noch ein paar GPS DATEN für uns??? Das wäre super!!!! Ich freue mich schon richtig auf ende März  Und hoffe das wir da den einen oder anderen Leo auf die Schuppen legen!!!! Gruß aus Pattensen :vik:#h#h


----------

